# قراءه ملازم الخرسانه للمهندس ياسر الليثي بالصوت والصوره



## eslamabdelgowad (23 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مهندسينا الكرام انا قررت اني اسجل الملازم الخاصه لبالمهندس ياسر الليثي بالصوت والصوره
لزياده الفايده للناس 
اول ملزمه على هذا الرابط

هنااااااااااااا

المحاضره الثانية
كيفيه الرسم الانشائي والمعماري
الجزء الاول
http://mir.cr/PWFBN70X
الجزء الثاني
http://mir.cr/08EF9JY5
الجزء الثالث
http://mir.cr/0W73ZY7A

يجب تنزيل ال3 اجزاء في ملف واحد وفط الضغط معا


*المحاضره رقم 3
شرح الوحدات
*

*HERE
*
*
http://www.mediafire.com/?jttbnn2qrlf7ol7
او

http://mir.cr/1RYH9QCM*

المحاضره رقم 4 شرح الجزء الاول في الكمرات
HERE
http://mir.cr/0ZNESBH6
http://www.mediafire.com/?6avwc85nbz2pqvq

المحاضره رقم 5 تابع شرح الكمرات
HERE
http://mir.cr/GCDRECDL
http://www.mediafire.com/?bjj7db8ipj7e7oe

المحاضره رقم 6 تابع شرح الكمرات
HERE
المحاضره منقسمه لجزئين
الجزء الاول
http://mir.cr/V2ER1PSM
or
http://www.mediafire.com/?95ato26u32ljcyt
الجزء الثاني
http://mir.cr/0QJNBNA2
or
http://www.mediafire.com/?1gk5d7l2fdw6jzc

المحاضره السابعه
بداية شرح التصميم
هذا الجزء يتحدث عن خواص الخرسانة
حمل
http://mir.cr/JNMIOKLL
او
http://www.mediafire.com/?15hr9dc6t6m844z


اخوكم \ إسلام عبدالجواد​


----------



## sherif_2007 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*الفكرة حلوة هنتابع أول ملزمة و أى تعليق هيكون حاضر إن شاء الله 
علشان تحسن من مستوى الشرح إن وجدت ملحوظات .. و شكرا جزيلا بشمهندس إسلام *​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (23 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ......... استمر يابطل


----------



## porto (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااا جزيلا ارجو الاستمرار


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا يا باشمهندس اسلااام وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرااااااااا جزيلا ارجو الاستمرار*


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (23 سبتمبر 2011)

هذا اعظم موضوع شاهدته في المنتدى ارجو التثبيت


----------



## haytham.a.e (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## aboelezz011 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ممتاز جدا جدا جدا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس اسلام على ما تقدم من مجهود .. وبانتظار بعض الاضافات واللمسات على قراءتك للملف ...
ووفقك الله لكل خير ...


----------



## تامر شهير (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ...وطبعا فكرة حلوة جدا ...
وجزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجو تثبيت الموضوع للأهمية


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (24 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لجميع المهندسين الكرام على تشجيعيهم ليا
واتمنى من الله ان يكرمني ويعيني على اكمال هذا الشرح 
لمهندسنا ومعلمنا الكبير مهندس ياسر الليثي


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا على المجهود الجميل*



المهندس الصامت قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مهندس اسلام على ما تقدم من مجهود .. وبانتظار بعض الاضافات واللمسات على قراءتك للملف ...
> ووفقك الله لكل خير ...




بضم صوتى لصوت المهندس الصانت فى وضع بعض الاضافات والشرح واللمسات على 
الملف ليكون فى شىء زيادة وجميل ومفيد كل المستويات .... ممكن يكون معاك هنا فى النتدى طلبة هندسة 
فينفعهم الشرح جدا .... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد دهشورى (24 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك واستمر على بركه الله


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (25 سبتمبر 2011)

م هيثم المنسى قال:


> بضم صوتى لصوت المهندس الصانت فى وضع بعض الاضافات والشرح واللمسات على
> الملف ليكون فى شىء زيادة وجميل ومفيد كل المستويات .... ممكن يكون معاك هنا فى النتدى طلبة هندسة
> فينفعهم الشرح جدا .... وجزاك الله خيرا




شكرا لحضرتك يابشمهندس وان شاء الله هحاول اوضح واشرح اكتر للجميع
لزياده الفائده والله المستعان
وان شاء الله انزل محاضرتين اليوم


----------



## نجانجا (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*المحاضره رقم 3
شرح الوحدات
انتظروا المحاضره رقم 2*

*HERE
*

*
http://www.mediafire.com/?jttbnn2qrlf7ol7
او

http://mir.cr/1RYH9QCM*


----------



## انور الاستشاري (28 سبتمبر 2011)

رائع جدا .. ربي يوفقك 
و لكن صوتك بالشرح جدا منخفض ..
تسلم .. و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سيد طه محمد (28 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يوفقك و يجزيك خير يا مهندس أسلام


----------



## amr awad (28 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يكرمك 
نحن ننتظر المزيد


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## التوأم (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا يكرمك 
نحن ننتظر المزيد*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 سبتمبر 2011)

eslamabdelgowad قال:


> *المحاضره رقم 3
> شرح الوحدات
> انتظروا المحاضره رقم 2*
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

والله حاجه جميله جدا وفكره ممتازه وكما قال بعض الاخوه لو فيه ملاحظات او اراء لحضرتك ياريت تذكرها وتكون اضافات للمزكرات

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (2 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*المحاضره رقم 4 شرح الجزء الاول في الكمرات*

*HERE
*

*
http://mir.cr/0ZNESBH6
or
http://www.mediafire.com/?6avwc85nbz2pqvq 
*


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (5 أكتوبر 2011)

المحاضره رقم 5 تابع شرح الكمرات

*HERE*

http://mir.cr/GCDRECDL
or
http://www.mediafire.com/?bjj7db8ipj7e7oe​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (5 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (5 أكتوبر 2011)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا




شكرا لتواجد حضرتك


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*المحاضره رقم 6 تابع شرح الكمرات
المحاضره منقسمه لجزئين
الجزء الاول
http://mir.cr/V2ER1PSM
or
... http://www.mediafire.com/?95ato26u32ljcyt
الجزء التاني
http://mir.cr/0QJNBNA2
or
http://www.mediafire.com/?1gk5d7l2fdw6jzc*

*here*​


----------



## jak88 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراا


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (7 أكتوبر 2011)

jak88 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراا




شكرا لردك


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*المحاضره الثانية
كيفيه الرسم الانشائي والمعماري
الجزء الاول
http://mir.cr/PWFBN70X
الجزء الثاني
... http://mir.cr/08EF9JY5
الجزء الثالث
http://mir.cr/0W73ZY7A

يجب تنزيل ال3 اجزاء في ملف واحد وفط الضغط معا*


----------



## نبعة المدينة (8 أكتوبر 2011)

sherif_2007 قال:


> *الفكرة حلوة هنتابع أول ملزمة و أى تعليق هيكون حاضر إن شاء الله
> علشان تحسن من مستوى الشرح إن وجدت ملحوظات .. و شكرا جزيلا بشمهندس إسلام *​


زرونا ستجدون ما يسركم 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t289136.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t287229.html


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لكم وارجو الاستمرار


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو تثبيت الموضوع لاهميته


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (27 أكتوبر 2011)

اين بقية المحاضرات ارجوك


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (28 أكتوبر 2011)

حسن جليلاتي قال:


> اين بقية المحاضرات ارجوك




ان شاء الله هكمل بس انا مشغول جدا

وان شاء الله استكمل تسجيل كل المحاضرات
وكمان قريب يكون في شرح كامل للبرامج الانشائيه بإسلوب ممتاز
دعواتكم


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (3 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## wagih khalid (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*
thanks
:28:
*​


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*المحاضره السابعه
بداية شرح التصميم
هذا الجزء يتحدث عن خواص الخرسانة
حمل 
http://mir.cr/JNMIOKLL
او
http://www.mediafire.com/?15hr9dc6t6m844z*

*
*​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (8 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
تم اضافة جميع المحاضرات الى الصفحة الأولى ..

الموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (8 نوفمبر 2011)

very nice


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (8 نوفمبر 2011)

يا ريت لو ترفعوا الملفات pdf 
اذا ممكن


----------



## alaa_ce (9 نوفمبر 2011)

birzeit university قال:


> يا ريت لو ترفعوا الملفات pdf
> اذا ممكن


 
http://www.yasserelleathy.com/index.php?option=com_rokdownloads&view=folder&Itemid=22


----------



## احمد سكولز (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير وشكرا جزيلا على العمل الرائع


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (9 نوفمبر 2011)

alaa_ce قال:


> http://www.yasserelleathy.com/index.php?option=com_rokdownloads&view=folder&itemid=22




شكرا الك اخ علاء


----------



## وليد مراد (9 نوفمبر 2011)

[جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (9 نوفمبر 2011)

alaa_ce قال:


> http://www.yasserelleathy.com/index.php?option=com_rokdownloads&view=folder&itemid=22





جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم على تلبيه الطلب


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*المحاضره الثامنة
شرح التصميم بطريقه 
woorking stress design
الجزء الاول
http://mir.cr/1SAXWTV0
... الجزء الثاني
http://mir.cr/3YSOH9DO

يجب تنزيل الجزئين معا في ملف واحد وفط الضغط معا*




​


----------



## khaled abdelmobdy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تركى هاكر (10 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااا جزيلا لك واصل


----------



## ياسر يحيي النزلاوي (10 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهود وافر تشكر علية


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samir eljarhy (10 نوفمبر 2011)

فكره جميله .. جزاك الله كل خير ..


----------



## sayed2051 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جزال الله خيرا​


----------



## احمد زيدو (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## ROUDS (12 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wagih khalid (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*thanks
*​


----------



## Abu Laith (14 نوفمبر 2011)

بجد جزاك الله كل خير ........


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*بجد جزاك الله كل خير ........*


----------



## m_sweedy (15 نوفمبر 2011)

فكرة جميلة وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## mustafa49 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## rafea1978 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع


----------



## سعد عبدالحليم (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## سعد عبدالحليم (16 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك .... وعايزين بقية المحاضرات


----------



## سعد عبدالحليم (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور *​


----------



## alterais (18 نوفمبر 2011)

اخى العزيز اسلام فكره جميله ومجهود كبير بذلته لكنى كنت افضل ان تقوم بالشرح باسلوبك مسترشدا بما جاء فى مذكرات المهندس ياسر الليثى وبذلك تكون الفائده اكثر للمتلقى وجزاء اللله خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (18 نوفمبر 2011)

alterais قال:


> اخى العزيز اسلام فكره جميله ومجهود كبير بذلته لكنى كنت افضل ان تقوم بالشرح باسلوبك مسترشدا بما جاء فى مذكرات المهندس ياسر الليثى وبذلك تكون الفائده اكثر للمتلقى وجزاء اللله خيرا على مجهودك




جزاك الله خيرا
لو حضرتك لاحظت انا في باقي الشروحات بشرح مش بقرأها
لكن اسم الموضوع ماقدرش اعدله الاداره هي الي تقدر تعدله


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (18 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## msh_soul (20 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا يا باشمهندس اسلااام وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lole2020 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mrtaha (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا
ووفقك الله لكل خير ...*​


----------



## NDFSAJFDFF (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شغل هايل يا هندسة بس ملاحظ إنك توقفت عن الشرح يا ريت تكمل باقى الملازم


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (25 نوفمبر 2011)

ndfsajfdff قال:


> شغل هايل يا هندسة بس ملاحظ إنك توقفت عن الشرح يا ريت تكمل باقى الملازم




انا لم اتوقف وان شاء الله 
هستكمل بس دعواتكم بس
ودعواتكم لمصر
ربنا يخرجنا من الي احنا فيها


----------



## karoma2007 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
الله يجزاك خير يا اخي الكريم


----------



## روداو صالح (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد فوزي السويسي (28 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فاطمة سلامة (29 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جد
ا ولكن بدخل علي الرابط مش بوصل لحاجة


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (29 نوفمبر 2011)

فاطمة سلامة قال:


> شكرا جد
> ا ولكن بدخل علي الرابط مش بوصل لحاجة





الروابط شغاله تمام اتاكدي حضرتك تاني


----------



## سعد منصور (3 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## essam awad11 (5 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## karimovitch (5 ديسمبر 2011)

انا متاسف ياريت لو المحاضره التانيه حد يقولى ازاى انزلها انا شايف لينكان غير الميديا فاير يا جماعه مفيش لينكان ليها ميديا فاير عشان اللنك ده مش عارف انزل منه وانام تاسف


----------



## karimovitch (5 ديسمبر 2011)

المحاضره الثامنة
شرح التصميم بطريقه 
woorking stress design
الجزء الاول
http://mir.cr/1SAXWTV0
... الجزء الثاني
http://mir.cr/3YSOH9DO

يجب تنزيل الجزئين معا في ملف واحد وفط الضغط معاSee More


 الرابط التامن يا جماعه واناا احب اساعد


----------



## سارة عمرو (9 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا يا باش مهندس وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ben abdallah marou (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## anass81 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع الى حين معاودة النشاط مرة ثانية 

جزى الله خيرا صاحب الموضوع 
​


----------



## نبعة المدينة (10 ديسمبر 2011)

karimovitch قال:


> المحاضره الثامنة
> شرح التصميم بطريقه
> woorking stress design
> الجزء الاول
> ...



هل ممكن على رابط ثاني لهذه الحلقات على ما يبدو انها جديره.


----------



## احمد وبس2010 (19 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يكرمك يا أحي وجزاك الله خيرا ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## bboumediene (26 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (28 ديسمبر 2011)

اين بقية الدروس


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (13 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## هاني علي 26 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك ونتمني من حضرتك ان تكمل الشرح ولاتتوقف عند هذه المرحله *


----------



## المهندس مهران (13 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## genius2020 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك ونتمني من حضرتك ان تكمل الشرح ولاتتوقف عند هذه المرحله *​


----------



## hawkar1 (3 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## egsaadelshemy (3 يناير 2013)

*شكرا لك 
برجاء يا اخوانى من قام بتحميل هذه المحاضرات ان يتكرم بتجديد روابط المحاضرات الثلاتة الاولى لان الروابط لا تعمل و ممكن وضعهم على الفور شارد او الميديا فاير 
و فى انتظار استكمال باقى الحلقات و شكرا لكم*


----------



## kadabkales (3 يناير 2013)

thank youuuuuuuuuu


----------



## egsaadelshemy (3 يناير 2013)

رابط الجزء الثانى من المحاضرة 8 لا يعمل


----------



## genius2020 (3 يناير 2013)

ربنا يكرمك يا أحي وجزاك الله خيرا ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك

​


----------



## genius2020 (3 يناير 2013)

اتمنى من حضرتك م. اسلام انك تكمل الشرح ويريت حد من اخوان المهندسين يتفضل مشكورا ويرفع المحاضرات الاتيه 1\2 \8 على رابط كويس وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## egsaadelshemy (3 يناير 2013)

genius2020 قال:


> اتمنى من حضرتك م. اسلام انك تكمل الشرح ويريت حد من اخوان المهندسين يتفضل مشكورا ويرفع المحاضرات الاتيه 1\2 \8 على رابط كويس وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك



*اضم صوتى لصوتك و نتمنى وضع روابط جديدة و مبشرة لان الموضوع هام جدا - مع ضرورة الاستكمال لتعم الفائدة منه و شكرا *


----------



## egsaadelshemy (7 يناير 2013)

*اين الردود يا اخوة علىتجديد الروابط التالفة و رفع باقى الحلقات ؟*


----------



## easy المحلاوى (8 يناير 2013)

موضوع فى غايه الاهميه


----------



## فايز قدوم (13 يناير 2013)

نرجو منك تجديد الروابط ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## القافله (13 يناير 2013)

وفقك الله لكل خير​


----------



## هاني علي 26 (13 يناير 2013)

نتمني من مهندسينا العظماء تكمله الموضوع لاننا نفقد التصميم اليدوي واهميته ياريت من لديه خبره في هذا الموضوع ان يكمل هذا الموضوع ​


----------



## ميمومان (25 يناير 2013)

egsaadelshemy قال:


> رابط الجزء الثانى من المحاضرة 8 لا يعمل




برجاء تجديد الرابط ... وشكرا لك على الشرح الرائع


----------

